# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiolinjan 9 aikataulut ja vaikutukset muuhun linjastoon

## -Epex82-

Onko kenelläkään tietoa siitä, millaiset ysin aikataulut tulevat olemaan?
Muistan jostain lukeneeni, että 6min välein ainakin ruuhka-aikana, mutta kovin niukasti tuntuu löytyvän asiasta tietoa tai sitten en osaa hakea. 
Eli lähinnä olisin kiinnostunut liikennöintiajoista yms. Jos tulee bussin 17 vuorovälit, niin aika naurettavaa. Kuka viitsii odottaa 15 min ratikkaa?

----------


## -Epex82-

Onko tietoa siitä, miten ratikka 9:n rakentaminen vaikuttaa bussiliikenteeseen?
http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/resources/...lke_180506.doc

Tässä linkissä puhutaan vain linjojen 22, 23 ja 50 "uudelleenjärjestelystä".
Ilmeisesti ysiratikkaa käytetään tekosyynä katkaista yhteys Pasilasta Ruskeasuolle ja Invalidisäätiölle?
17:n lopetuksen ymmärrän, mutta en esim sitä, jos jo muutenkin harvoin kulkevaa 23:a kurjistetaan lisää.
Pahaa pelkään, että kakkaa on luvassa mahantäydeltä, kun HKL:n pojat pääsevät vauhtiin. Toinen mielenkiintoinen kysymys on linjojen 22 ja 50 tulevaisuus, jotka eivät liity ysiin juuri mitenkään, mutta eiköhän jokin tekosyy löydy näitäkin linjoja kurjistaa. Luonnollisesti koko juttu tulee puskasta ja elokuussa, koska asia lienee vielä "valmistelussa". (valmistelussa= salataan mahdollisimman kauan)

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos tulee bussin 17 vuorovälit, niin aika naurettavaa. Kuka viitsii odottaa 15 min ratikkaa?


Tuo on hyvin mielenkiintoinen pointti. Kuka sitä bussia sitten jaksaa odottaa 15 min ja miksi? Ja miksi kulkuneuvon pitää kulkea tiheästi siksi että se sattuu olemaan keltavihreä eikä sininen? (Tosin taitaa 17-linjan bussit näyttää enemmän kumipyöräalepoilta). Kun kerran 17-bussin vuoroväli nykyisellään riittää, ja kun se muuttuu ratikaksi niin kapasiteetti kasvaa vaikka vuoroväli olisi sama, niin eihän sitä ole mitään syytä tihentää. Vai onko?

No, pois provoilu. Helsingissä ratikka on perinteisesti tiheän vuorovälin liikenneväline ja kyllä itsekin odotan, että vuoroväli tihenee kun linja "nostetaan kiskoille".

Tarvetta 6 minuutille tuskin on, enkä usko, että 6 min vuoroväliin mennään heti aluksi, olisikohan ehkä ennemminkin jotain luokkaa 7-8 min ruuhka-aikana. Ysi saattaa syödä matkustajia varsinkin kolmoselta, ja ratikka kerää muutenkin enemmän matkustajia kuin bussi, eli sikäli tihentämistarvetta saattaa olla, mutta tuskin kapasiteettiongelmia vielä tuolla 8 min vuorovälillä tulee. Kirurgin alueellahan palvelu huononee selkeästi, sen sijaan muualla sitten paranee.

----------


## kemkim

> Toinen mielenkiintoinen kysymys on linjojen 22 ja 50 tulevaisuus, jotka eivät liity ysiin juuri mitenkään, mutta eiköhän jokin tekosyy löydy näitäkin linjoja kurjistaa. Luonnollisesti koko juttu tulee puskasta ja elokuussa, koska asia lienee vielä "valmistelussa". (valmistelussa= salataan mahdollisimman kauan)


Linjat 22 ja 50 ovat hyviä reittejä Sörnäisten ja Pasilan välillä. Minusta näitä reittejä tulisi parantaa, ei suinkaan lopettaa. 7-ratikka on turhan hidas Pasilan asemalle mennessä, koska kiertää Messukeskukset. Voitaisiin linjata joku Mäkelänkadun linja kulkemaan Sörnäisten jälkeen Hämeentie-Vääksyntie-Teollisuuskatu-Ratapihantie-Koskelantie-Mäkelänkatu ja siitä taas omaa reittiään Mäkelänkadulle ja Tuusulanväylälle. Google Mapsin mukaan lisää ajoaikaa tästä tulisi 4 minuuttia, mutta tämä järjestely ei maksaisi juuri mitään lisää.

Etuja, joita tällä järjestelyllä saataisiin kustannuksitta:
-Bussiliikenne Teollisuuskadulle
-Yhteydet Teollisuuskadulta, Pasilan asemalta ja Messukeskukselta Sörnäisten kautta Itä-Helsinkiin, Mäkelänkadun kautta pohjoiseen

Sama järjestely olisi mahdollista tehdä myös Lahdenväylän suunnan linjoille, laskennallisena aikamenetyksenä siinäkin 4 minuuttia. Voitaisiin valita yksi Tuusulanväylän suunnan linja ja yksi Lahdenväylän suunnan linja "uhrattavaksi" tähän järjestelyyn.

Jos nyt päätettäisiin joku linja kierrättää Pasilan aseman kautta tätä tapaa, niin voitaisiin viedä kierrätystä pidemmällekin ja ajaa suoraan Hakaniemestä jo reittiä Toinen linja-Sturenkatu-Teollisuuskatu. Aikahävikkiä verrattuna Sörnäisten kautta kiertämiseen ei ole, mikäli Pasilan aseman kautta olisi tarkoitus joka tapauksessa mennä. Mikäli taas Tuusulanväylä olisi määränpäänä, ajallinen sakko olisi 2 minuuttia verrattuna Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun kautta ajamiseen.

Linjan 23 korvaaminen tapahtuisi siis ottamalla esimerkiksi Maunulan linja 62, joka ajettaisiinkin Hakaniemestä vastedes reittiä Toinen linja-Sturenkatu-Teollisuuskatu-Ratapihantie-Koskelantie-Mäkelänkatu. Linjan 23 Invalidisäätiön pää tulisi toteuttaa jollain muulla linjalla, mutta tämä olisi milestäni järkevää, koska linja 62 ei ole erityisen paljon käytetty ja uusi reitti toisi matkustajia lakkautettavalta tai harvennettavalta 23:lta.

----------


## 339-DF

Linjan 9 aiheuttamat muutokset bussilinjastoon tulevat lautakunnan käsittelyyn joulu-tammikuun aikana. Ei siis syytä paniikkiin. 17 loppuu tietenkin, 23:n heikennyksiä taikka lopetus lie luvassa vasta Ilmalan-jatkeen liikenteen alkaessa. Joka tapauksessa kaikissa aiemmissa suunnitelmissa suora bussiyhteys Ruskeasuolta Pasilaan on säilytetty.

----------


## Albert

> Linjat 22 ja 50 ovat hyviä reittejä Sörnäisten ja Pasilan välillä. Minusta näitä reittejä tulisi parantaa, ei suinkaan lopettaa.


Toivottavasti päättäjät lisäksi muistavat, että 22 on ainoa joukkoliikenneväline Helsingin postikeskukseen. (No junaa käyttävät talsivat pari kilometriä säässä kuin säässä Ilmalaan.) Postikeskuksessa työskentelee kolmessa vuorossa satoja ihmisiä, ja hyvin paljon nuoria, joilla ei ole  mahdollisuutta tai haluakaan omaan autoon. Eikä kaikilla "raa´an" työn tekijöilläkään ole omaa autoa.
22 on toivottoman hidas linja. Mutta kauhistuttaa ajatus, että esim. itään menijöillä tulisi *vielä* vaikka vaihto ysiin matkalla metroon, varsinkin iltamyöhällä. :Eek:

----------


## -Epex82-

Mielestäni pari asiaa on unohdettu kiisteltäessä Kampin radasta, sen mahdollisista linjoista sekä uusista mielikuvituslinjoista.
Annan kaiken kunnian uusille ehdotuksille ja sille asiantuntemukselle, joka täällä on, mutta olennaisinta olisi mielestäni nyt pohtia sitä, mitä tapahtuu, kun nk vaihtoehto B luultavimmin toteutuu.(liittyy myös ysilinjaan)

Avoimia kysymyksiä

-Miten yhteys Merikadulle säilyy?
-Jos Ysin päättäri on Kirurgilla, mitä tapahtuu kun ysi siirtyy Jätkäsaareen?
-Jos ysi siirtyy Jätkään ja kymppi Perämiehenkadulle, mitä tapahtuu?
-Mikä on linjan 23 kohtalo?

----------


## 339-DF

HKL:n suunnitemien mukaan:




> -Miten yhteys Merikadulle säilyy?


Bussilla 16, jonka reittiä muutetaan. Päätös tehdään lautakunnassa muistaakseni tammikuussa.




> -Jos Ysin päättäri on Kirurgilla, mitä tapahtuu kun ysi siirtyy Jätkäsaareen?


Kymppi kulkee taas Kirralle.




> -Jos ysi siirtyy Jätkään ja kymppi Perämiehenkadulle, mitä tapahtuu?


Kymppi ei siirry Perämieheen, se jää elokuusta 2008 alkaen Kolmikulmaan. Sen piti alunperin mennä Perämieheen, mutta eihän sellaiseen liikenteenlisäykseen ole halua eikä rahaa.




> -Mikä on linjan 23 kohtalo?


Toistaiseksi ei mikään, muuttumattomana se säilynee kunnes ysi kulkee Ilmalaan asti.

----------


## -Epex82-

Ok, luulin, että kympin meno Perämieheen olisi jotenkin tapetilla vielä.
Kun ysi menee Ilmalaan, niin invat voivat siis pompata ulos siinä Ylen talolla ja linkuttaa legendaarisen 23:n reittiä invasäätiölle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun ysi menee Ilmalaan, niin invat voivat siis pompata ulos siinä Ylen talolla ja linkuttaa legendaarisen 23:n reittiä invasäätiölle.


Ja näin toimii Euroopan paras joukkoliikenne!  :Biggrin: 

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun ysi menee Ilmalaan, niin invat voivat siis pompata ulos siinä Ylen talolla ja linkuttaa legendaarisen 23:n reittiä invasäätiölle.


Ruskeasuolla pidetään yhteyttä Pasilaan tärkeänä. Veikkaan, että se säilyy jollain tapaa.

Itse olen sitä mieltä, että yhdistämällä bussit 23 ja 51 saataisiin reitti Ruskeasuo - Pasila - Käpylä - 51:n reitti Konalaan. Sillä saataisiin turhat päällekkäisyydet pois ratikoiden kanssa sekä 23:lta että 51:lta.

Toinen vaihtoehto on ajaa 23:a reitillä Ruskeasuo - Pasila - Sörnäinen (M).

Joka tapauksessa Castréninkadun ratikkarata pitäisi sitoa Ilmalan-ysiin, jotta Linjoille saadaan joku korvaava keskustayhteys (3?) 2:n ja 23:n tilalle.

----------


## vristo

Iso liityntä-suunnitelmassahan on ajatus yhdistää bussilinjat h18 ja h23 pitkäksi lähes ympyrämäiseksi heiluriksi, linjaksi h18, joka olisi siis yhdistelmä molempia (nykyisen h18 Kruununhaan osuus jäisi pois). Samalla periaattella yhdistyisivät linjat h24 ja h55, linjaksi h55 (Seurasaari-RT-Koskela). Jälkimmäinen lisäisi oleellisesti joukkoliikenteen liikennöintitiheyttä Mechelininkadulla, nykyiseen linjaan h24 nähden ainakin.

Eikös joku peräänkuuluttanutkin pitkien heilureiden tehokkuutta tuossa aiemmissa viestiketjuissa?

----------


## Waltsu

> ...yhdistää bussilinjat h18 ja h23 - - linjaksi h18... ... ...yhdistyisivät linjat h24 ja h55, linjaksi h55 (Seurasaari-RT-Koskela).


Olen tästä ennenkin jonnekin kirjoittanut ja kirjoitan edelleenkin, että 55 pitäisi vapauttaa poikittaislinjakäyttöön ja antaa Koskelan linjalle esim. numero 25 tai vaikka nyt sitten Seurasaaren numero 24.

Ja kun joku sitten sanoo, että ajaahan 55 keskustan poikki, sanon, että niin tekee 18:kin nyt ja myös mennessään Ruskeasuolle. Vaihdetaan siis 18:n numero 50-sarjaan!

----------


## kemkim

> Iso liityntä-suunnitelmassahan on ajatus yhdistää bussilinjat h18 ja h23 pitkäksi lähes ympyrämäiseksi heiluriksi?


Ei se Iso Liityntä nyt niin kova mörkö olekaan, kuin mitä jotkut täällä foorumilla maalailevat. On niillä suunnittelijoilla asiantuntemustakin, kuten olla pitääkin. Saatanpa alkaa kannattaakin Isoa Liityntää, mikäli säilytettäisiin pieni osa suorista linjoista yhdistellen niitä, jolloin tarvittaessa pääsisi hitaasti ja harvoin kierrellen ilman vaihtoja kulkemaan. Ellei palvelulinjakonseptia saada Sampo-kutsuliikennetyyppiseksi, jolloin vaihdottomat matkat voisivat hoitua sillä ovelta ovelle?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei se Iso Liityntä nyt niin kova mörkö olekaan, kuin mitä jotkut täällä foorumilla maalailevat.


Ei niin. Ei sen tulemista kannata pelätä, se kaatuu jo omaan mahdottomuuteensa. Esimerkiksi 24:n ja 55:n yhdistäminen on ihan outoa touhua, ei niiden kuormitukset ole yhtään samaa luokkaa. Heiluriparien pitäisi sentään jotenkin vastata toisiaan. Sitäpaitsi 24 on siitäkin hankala yhdistettävä, että sillä on kesällä suurempi kysyntä kuin talvella.

Sinänsä nuo heilurit olisivat ihan kannatettavia, mutta jos nyt joku tekisi vaikkapa valtuustoaloitteen tuollaisten perustamisesta, niin kyllä HKL-Suy laatisi pitkän listan siitä, miksei niitä voi tehdä. Eihän edes 20:a ja 42:a saatu yhdistettyä, vaikka sitä kovasti aikanaan yritettiin. Eli ei sitä Isoa Liityntää kannata ottaa niin tosissaan  :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Sinänsä nuo heilurit olisivat ihan kannatettavia, mutta jos nyt joku tekisi vaikkapa valtuustoaloitteen tuollaisten perustamisesta, niin kyllä HKL-Suy laatisi pitkän listan siitä, miksei niitä voi tehdä. Eihän edes 20:a ja 42:a saatu yhdistettyä, vaikka sitä kovasti aikanaan yritettiin.


Linjojen h20 ja h42 yhdistäminen pitkäksi heiluriksi oli vakavissa suunnitemissa pitkään, mutta kaatui nimenomaan lauttasaarelaisten vastustukseen. Ei HKL-Suy:n.




> Eli ei sitä Isoa Liityntää kannata ottaa niin tosissaan


Se onkin ainoa suunnitelma, jonka ainakin minä otan vakavasti. Muut ovat raideliikenneromantikkojen (olen itsekin) laatimia visioita (haavekuvia), jossa välillä mennään vähän missä mennään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Linjojen h20 ja h42 yhdistäminen pitkäksi heiluriksi oli vakavissa suunnitemissa pitkään...


Öisin näyttäisi liikkuvan yhäkin h20N, joka siis on mainitunlainen heiluri. Mutta alunperin vastaavasta kyllä tosiaan piti tulla kokopäivälinja, kuten vristo totesi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Se onkin ainoa suunnitelma, jonka ainakin minä otan vakavasti. Muut ovat raideliikenneromantikkojen (olen itsekin) laatimia visioita (haavekuvia), jossa välillä mennään vähän missä mennään.


Iso liityntä on eläkkeelle jäävän fanaatikon epätoivoinen viimeinen testamentti, ei muuta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta alunperin vastaavasta kyllä tosiaan piti tulla kokopäivälinja, kuten vristo totesi.


Vristoko totesi? Mä luulin että minä  :Wink: 

Mikähän niitä lauttasaarelaisia heilurissa pelotti, aikataulussa pysymättömyyskö? Toki ymmärrän sikäli, että siellä on kyllä kokemusta 65A:sta ja 66A:sta.

Toisaalta mulle ainakin munkkalaisena on ihan samantekevää minne se nelosen toinen pää menee, kunhan sillä pääsee täältä keskustaan kuten nyt. Onpa kumma, jos larulaisia tuollainen risoo. Oliskohan siinä kyse myös länsimetroilmiöstä, pelätään että Kantsun epäsosiaalinen aines alkaa matkustella uudella bussilinjalla Lauttasaaren idylliä rikkomaan?  :Smile: 

Eikös tuo 20N:kin ole jonkinlainen valeheiluri, jolla on mennen tullen aika pitkät tasausajat Erottajalla?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vristoko totesi?


Jep, jep. Luepa viestistäni, keneltä siinä lainasin... Se ei sinänsä sulje pois sitä, että joku muu olisi käsitellyt asiaa edellä...

Eiköhän larulaisten vastustuksen taustalla ollut juurikin h65A:n / h66A:n mukana tuomat epävarmuustekijät. Oma linja lähtee keskustasta esikaupunkiin paljon varmemmin johonkin tiettyyn luvattuun aikaan verrattuna nykyisellä tavalla hoidettuun heiluriin. Heilureita toki hoidetaan sekä kotimaassa että ulkomailla monilla paikkakunnilla muillakin tavoilla (lue: onnistuneesti).

----------


## Tuomas

> Eikös tuo 20N:kin ole jonkinlainen valeheiluri, jolla on mennen tullen aika pitkät tasausajat Erottajalla?


20N on tosiaan ainut Helsingin keskustan läpi kuleva heilurilinja, jolla on aikataulukirjaan merkityt, tarkat lähtöajat välipisteeltä, tässä tapauksessa Erottajalta.

Erottajalle ei oman kokemukseni mukaan ainakaan viikonloppuisin jää muutamaa minuuttia enempää. Suosituimmilla vuoroilla lähdetäänkin sitten myöhässä, ja jopa päätepysäkeille on toisinaan hankalaa ehtiä aikataulussa.

----------


## late-

> Se onkin ainoa suunnitelma, jonka ainakin minä otan vakavasti. Muut ovat raideliikenneromantikkojen (olen itsekin) laatimia visioita (haavekuvia), jossa välillä mennään vähän missä mennään.


Ei minusta eläkkeelle jäävän johtajan yksinään viimeisenä työnään vailla mitään vaihtoehtoselvityksiä tai selkeästi esitettyjä luotettavia analyysejä tekemä suunnitelma (tai enemmänkin heitto) voi olla vielä mikään totuus, joka ainoana vaihtoehtona otetaan vakavasti.

Työnantajani on tosin asiasta hiukan eri mieltä ja sehän ratkaisee.

----------


## late-

> Heilureita toki hoidetaan sekä kotimaassa että ulkomailla monilla paikkakunnilla muillakin tavoilla (lue: onnistuneesti).


Helsingissäkin on minun tulkintani mukaan erinäisiä varsin hyvin toimivia heilureita (ei toki täysin ongelmattomia) kuten linjat 4 ja 6. Jostain syystä ne eivät yleensä kulje kumipyörillä toisin kuin "raideliikenteeseen perustuvan" Ison Liitynnän keskustaheilurit.

Ja heiluriksi määrittelen kyllä linjan, joka kulkee tiheimmän keskustan läpi eli oikeastaan myös linjat 55, 18 ja melkeinpä myös 14. Nämä linjat kulkevat niin pitkälle keskustan läpi, että niitä jatkamalla mahdolliset ruuhkat ja ongelmat tuskin enää paljon pahenisivat.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja heiluriksi määrittelen kyllä linjan, joka kulkee tiheimmän keskustan läpi eli oikeastaan myös linjat 55, 18 ja melkeinpä myös 14.


Ilman muuta ne ovat heilureita, tai ainakin heilurisukuisia. Minulla oli tuossa edellisessä kommentissani yhtenä pointtina (heilurilinjan toteuttamistavan suhteen) se, että monissa tapauksissa heilureilla on kaupungin keskustassa jokin väliaikapiste, jonka ohitusajasta pidetään oikeasti kiinni. Usein sellainen piste sijaitsee jonkun torin laidalla, tai sitten rautatieasemalla. Äkkiä ajateltuna Helsingin keskustan läpi kulkevista heilureista 20N taitaa olla lähimpänä äsken kuvaamiani. Muut kulkevat keskustan läpi siinä tahdissa kuin pääsevät (lue: luvattoman usein miten sattuu). Puhun edelleen bussiheilureista, aivan kuten edellisessäkin viestissäni. Toki ratikkalinjamme ovat nekin heilureita ja miksei tavallaan metrolinjauskin, vaikka kovin kauas se ei lännessä tänä päivänä ulotu.

----------


## vristo

> Ei minusta eläkkeelle jäävän johtajan yksinään viimeisenä työnään vailla mitään vaihtoehtoselvityksiä tai selkeästi esitettyjä luotettavia analyysejä tekemä suunnitelma (tai enemmänkin heitto) voi olla vielä mikään totuus, joka ainoana vaihtoehtona otetaan vakavasti.


Ei toki ole totuus, enkä tarkoittanut kommentillani, etteivät muunlaiset suunnitelmat olisi mielestäni tervetulleita. Vaan, onko sellaisia olemassa tai edes harkinnassa päättäjätasolla?

----------


## kuukanko

Ysin aikatauluja ja siihen liittyviä linjastomuutoksia käsitellään torstaina joukkoliikennelautakunnassa.

HKL:n esityksen mukaan ysin vuoroväli on
ruuhka-aikoina n. 9 minarkisin päivällä, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin n. 10 minmyöhäisiltaliikenteessä n. 12 min
Ysin liikennöintiajat ovat
arkisin n. 6 - 23lauantaisin n. 7 - 23sunnuntaisin n. 8 - 23
Bussiliikenteen muutoksiksi esitetään:
17 lopetetaan16 siirtyy Erottajan ja Merikadun välillä 17:n nykyiselle reitille. Reitin lyhentyessä vuorovälejä tihennetään14B siirtyy Punavuoren ja Hernesaaren välillä 16:n nykyiselle reitille. 14B:lle siirretään busseja 14:ltä niin, että 14B:n vuoroväli on ruuhka-aikoina n. 12 minuuttia ja päiväliikenteessä n. 15 minuuttia. 14:n vuoroväli vastaavasti harvenee. 14B:n liikennöintiaikoja viikonloppuisin pidennetään.
Bussiliikenteen liikennöintikustannukset laskevat n. 1,8 milj.  vuodessa. Raitioliikenteen liikennöintikustannukset taas kasvavat n. 2,2 milj.  vuodessa.

Reittimuutoksista kerrotaan tämän päivän UL100:ssa. Jutussa kerrotaan jo, että 14:n harventaminen todennäköisesti herättää ärtymystä Iso-Roobertinkadun eteläpuolella ja Pajamäessä. Ruuhka-aikoina 14 kulkee kohtuullisen täynnä pohjoispäässään.

----------


## Tonttu18

Tietääkö joku mitä Pohjolan liikenteen Omnicitytille tapahtuu?
Myydäänkö ne? Ajavatko he sitten linjalla h83?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ysin aikatauluja ja siihen liittyviä linjastomuutoksia käsitellään torstaina joukkoliikennelautakunnassa.
> 
> HKL:n esityksen mukaan ysin vuoroväli on
> ruuhka-aikoina n. 9 minarkisin päivällä, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin n. 10 minmyöhäisiltaliikenteessä n. 12 min


Vuoroväli on odotusten mukainen. Tuo edellyttänee kuutta vaunua ruuhka-aikaan sikäli kuin aiemmin arvioidut kierrosajat pitävät paikkansa. Tiheämmälle vuorovälille en usko olevan kysyntää alkuvaiheessa.

Sinänsä vuoroväli ei noudata joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluohjetta, jossa vähimmäisvuoroväli ratikoille on ruuhka-aikaan 8 min. Sitä ohjetta ei noudata muuten kolmosen aikataulukaan, sinnehän tulee nyt 9 min vuorovälit puoleksi vuodeksi Kurvin koukun takia.

----------


## Jusa

> Ysin aikatauluja ja siihen liittyviä linjastomuutoksia käsitellään torstaina joukkoliikennelautakunnassa.
> Reittimuutoksista kerrotaan tämän päivän UL100:ssa. Jutussa kerrotaan jo, että 14:n harventaminen todennäköisesti herättää ärtymystä Iso-Roobertinkadun eteläpuolella ja Pajamäessä. Ruuhka-aikoina 14 kulkee kohtuullisen täynnä pohjoispäässään.


Aika merkillistä tuo ajattelutapa. 
Pääasia että budjetti pysyy tasapainossa.
Pasilalaiset saavat lisää yhteyksiä, mutta mitä se lohduttaa Pajamäkiläisiä joiden vuorot vähenevät.
Mielestäni Pajamäestä on aika pitkä matka kävellä Pasilaan, jotta pääsisi ratikalla keskustaan.
Turhempiakin bussivuoroja on ajossa, esim 53 Munkkiniemi-Merihaka.
Ei kulje silloin kun sitä tarvittaisiin, ruuhka-aikana. Iltaisin kulkee sitten tyhjänä.

----------


## Miska

> Pasilalaiset saavat lisää yhteyksiä, mutta mitä se lohduttaa Pajamäkiläisiä joiden vuorot vähenevät.
> Mielestäni Pajamäestä on aika pitkä matka kävellä Pasilaan, jotta pääsisi ratikalla keskustaan.


Pajamäestä on tuollaiseksi pieneksi pussinperälähiöksi erittäin hyvät bussiyhteydet niin keskustaan 14:lla kuin Pasilan ja Sörnäisten suuntaan 50:llä. Lisäksi Pitäjänmäentieltä menee busseja muutaman minuutin välein moneenkin suuntaan. Yhteydet eivät olennaisesti huononisi, vaikka 14:n ruuhka-ajan vuoroväli hieman pitenisikin. 

Minun puolestani joukkoliikennelautakunta voisi harkita sellaista vaihtoehtoa, että linja 14 pidennettäisiin Hernesaareen ja vastaavasti 14B lyhennettäisiin välille Eira - Meilahden klinikat. Tällöin 14B:lle riittäisi varmaan jatkossakin nykyinen liikennöintiaika (itse asiassa arki-iltaisin voisi lopettaa nykyistä aikaisemminkin). Tuossa ehdotetussa systeemissä minua häiritsee kovasti nuo esitetyt vuorovälit. 14 ajaisi ruuhkassa 11 min välein ja 14B 12 min välein. Eikö mitenkään olisi mahdollista, että vuoroväli olisi molemmilla linjoilla sama (ja mielellään se saisi olla sama myös linjalla 18)? Linja 18 ajaa nyt iltapäiväruuhkassa 11-12 minuutin välein, se voisi olla hyvä lähtökohta myös noille linjoille 14 ja 14B.

----------


## 339-DF

Tällä hetkellä linja 10 tarjoaa Kirurgin suunnalta suoran yhteyden Töölöön ja 17 suoran yhteyden Hakaniemen suuntaan.

Jatkossa sekä linjat 9 että 16 kulkevat Hakaniemen suuntaan. Palvelu ja suorat yhteydet siis heikkenevät.

Mielestäni olisi vielä pohdittava uudelleen linjan 10 säilyttämistä Kirralla ja linjan 9 päättämistä Erottajalle. Ysin on joka tapauksessa tarkoitus jatkua muutaman vuoden päästä Jätkäsaareen, joten tilapäinen kääntöpaikka Erottajalla on siksikin perusteltu.

----------


## MrArakawa

Kunpa ne ysin kiskot olisi vain viety samantien Merikadulle asti, niin olisi säästytty monelta vaivalta. Mutta tämä kai sitten oli ullanlinnalaisten tahto.

----------


## vristo

> Kunpa ne ysin kiskot olisi vain viety samantien Merikadulle asti, niin olisi säästytty monelta vaivalta. Mutta tämä kai sitten oli ullanlinnalaisten tahto.


Kunpa edes Kapteeninpuistikkoon.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Kunpa edes Kapteeninpuistikkoon.


Tämä on taas tätä kummallista yksilön tahto menee yhteisen edun edelle -meininkiä. Ja seuraavaksi valitetaan, kun bussi ei enää kulje. Toivottavasti joskus tulevaisuudessa olisi päättäjiä, jotka uskaltaisivat haistattaa pitkät kaikille valittajille ja tekisivät asiat niin kuin se on kokonaisuuden kannalta parasta.
Onhan niitäkin joka asiasta valittajia, vanhatpiiat, joille ei mikään kelpaa, jotka valittavat ratikoiden kirskunasta siellä missä ratikat ovat jo parhaimmillaan sata vuotta kulkeneet. Kuka käski muuttaa ratikkalinjan varrelle, jos ei ääniä siedä. Sokea ja kuuro pitäisi olla, jos asuntoa katsellessaan ei huomaa kadulla olevan kiskot ja ratikan kulkevan.

----------


## Safka

HKL kaipaa palautetta ysin tuomista  linjastojärjestelyistä.

Onhan näitä pohdittu, mutta miten olisi linjan 42 jatkaminen Erottajalta Merikadulle? Säilyisi Ullanlinnalaisten yhteydet Mannerheimintielle. Pari autoa vissiin tarvittaisiin lisää.

----------


## otto s

> Onhan näitä pohdittu, mutta miten olisi linjan 42 jatkaminen Erottajalta Merikadulle? Säilyisi Ullanlinnalaisten yhteydet Mannerheimintielle. Pari autoa vissiin tarvittaisiin lisää.


Enpä itse ainakaan tänne myöhästelevää bussilinjaa kaipaa yhtään. Ja jos jostain syystä 42 jatkaisi Merikadulle, siitä kuitenkin karsittaisiin puolet vuoroista jäämään Erottajalle. 

16 ja vuorojen lisäys sen sijaan kuulostaisi oikein hyvältä, varsinkaan, kun tämä linja ei edes ruuhka-aikaan montaa minuuttia jää myöhään. Sopiva vuorovälin lisäys voisi olla arkisin ja lauantaina  15 min, joka mahdollistaisi lähdöt aina 00, 15, 30 ja 45. Bussejakin tarvittaisiin ainoastaan neljä kappaletta ja kierrätyksellä vielä vähemmän. Sunnuntaisin ja iltaisin vuoroväli 20 minuuttia  (00, 20, 40) ja kolme autoa liikenteeseen. Uskoisin, että olisi riittävä vuoroväli ja helposti muistettavilla aikatauluilla linja pystyisi kilpailemaan raitiovaunun kanssa keskustaan mennessä.

Paras toki olisi ollut linja 9 Merikadulle asti tai edes Kapteeninpuistoon, mutta meneehän se näinkin..

----------


## aki

Minä taas en koskisi linjan 16 nykyiseen reittiin vaan jatkaisin linjaa 14 merikadulle asti.

----------


## otto s

> Minä taas en koskisi linjan 16 nykyiseen reittiin vaan jatkaisin linjaa 14 merikadulle asti.


Miksi ihmeessä? Tällä tavalla 16 saisi matkustajiakin kyytiin ja 14 on muutenkin sen verran pitkä keskustalinjaksi, ettei sitä kannata pidentää enään yhtään. Eikä Kaivopuiston/Ullanlinnan alueelta olisi Töölöön menijöitä tarpeeksi, kun 3T:llä pääsee jopa nopeamminkin. Sen sijaan keskustaan on kysyntää varsinkin aamuisin. 

Ja tihennetty vuoroväli saattaisi siirtää joitakin Kulosaaren asukkaita autosta bussiin, joka kulkisi nopeasti keskustaan, eikä edes tarvitsisi etsiä parkkipaikkaa!

----------


## olanik

> HKL kaipaa palautetta ysin tuomista  linjastojärjestelyistä.



Lähetin palautetta, jossa sanoin nyt esitetyn bussisuunnitelman olevan ok, mikäli 9:n ja 10: päättärit vaihdetaan päittäin, eli 10 omalle Kirralleen ja 9 Kolmikulmaan. Näin 10 tarjoaisi edelleen yhteyden Ullanlinnasta Oopperan suuntaan, ja 16 sitten Hakaniemen suuntaan. Eikä tarvitsisi kymppiä edestakaisin siirrellä Kirurgin ja Kolmikulman välillä, mikäli 9 joidenkin vuosien kuluttua viedään Jätkäsaareen. 

16 piristyisi tiheämmästä vuorovälistä ja siitä, että se pääsisi eroon ruuhka-aikaan toivottoman hitaasta Punavuori - Erottaja -pätkästään. Tiheämpi yhteys Suvilahteen ei sekään ole huono asia, sikäli kun niillä kulmilla alkaa lähitulevaisuudessa tapahtua enemmän (mm. uusi Kaapelitehtaan haarakonttori ja Kalasataman seutu ylipäätään).

----------


## 339-DF

> Lähetin palautetta, jossa sanoin nyt esitetyn bussisuunnitelman olevan ok, mikäli 9:n ja 10: päättärit vaihdetaan päittäin, eli 10 omalle Kirralleen ja 9 Kolmikulmaan. Näin 10 tarjoaisi edelleen yhteyden Ullanlinnasta Oopperan suuntaan, ja 16 sitten Hakaniemen suuntaan. Eikä tarvitsisi kymppiä edestakaisin siirrellä Kirurgin ja Kolmikulman välillä, mikäli 9 joidenkin vuosien kuluttua viedään Jätkäsaareen.


Tuo oli hyvä palaute. Ja perusteluistakin olen aivan samaa mieltä.

----------


## ess

Sitä vaan ihmettelen että miksi kymppiä ei voi siirtää takaisin vanhalle reitilleen Lasipalatsilta aseman kautta linjojen silmukkaan.

----------


## Alf P.

> Reittimuutoksista kerrotaan tämän päivän UL100:ssa. Jutussa kerrotaan jo, että 14:n harventaminen todennäköisesti herättää ärtymystä Iso-Roobertinkadun eteläpuolella ja Pajamäessä. Ruuhka-aikoina 14 kulkee kohtuullisen täynnä pohjoispäässään.


Ja niin tulee herättämään myös Munkkivuoressa ja Meilahdessa kun Kampin raitiolinja otetaan käyttöön. Ymmärtääkseni linja h18 aiotaan siirtää kulkemaan Arkadiankatua pitkin Postitalon kautta Kaivokadulle, eli linja ei enää kierrä Kampin kautta. Ehdottomasti suurin osa linjojen h14 ja h18 matkustajista jää Kampissa pois. Mikäli h18 ei enää kulje Kampin kautta, Munkkivuoresta, Munkkiniemestä ja Meilahdesta ainoa suora yhteys Kamppiin on h14. Jos vuoroväliä vielä harvennetaan, niin matkustajia vaikuttaisi olevan enemmän kuin kapasiteettia. Harvakseltaan kulkeva 205 Turunväylältä tuskin auttaa huomattavassa määrin.

Moderaattori siirtäköön viestin, jos tämä meni vähän liikaa varsinaiseen aiheen ohi  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

Tämänpäiväinen jlk:n kokous palautti bussijärjestelyt uudelleenvalmisteltavaksi. Lautakunnassa käydyssä keskustelussa oli myös esillä ajatus linjan 10 säilyttämisestä nykyisellään ja ysin kääntämisestä Erottajalla.

----------


## Alf P.

Positiivisia uutisia molemmat. Pidän myös nimimerkki olanikin suunnitelmaa oikein hyvänä ja perusteltuna.

Matkustin torstaina pitkästä aikaa Viiskulmasta Töölöön klo 16 jälkeen, eli vielä vilkkaaseen ruuhka-aikaan. Saapuessani pysäkille siellä oli 14 juuri lähdössä, ja bussi oli jo ihan kiitettävästi täynnä matkustajia. Odottelin suosiolla seuraavaa bussia, jota joutui odottamaan 6-7 minuuttia, joka sekin siinä säässä tuntui piinallisen pitkältä ajalta. 14B saapui ja sekin täyttyi jo niin hyvin, että seuraavilla pysäkeillä kaikille ei riittänyt enää istumapaikkaa. Trust me, yksi linja ruuhka-aikaan Fredrikinkadun ja Kampin välillä ei todellakaan riitä, jos varsinkin sen yhden linjan vuoroväliä ollaan vielä harventamassa.

----------


## kuukanko

Ensi viikolla lautakuntaan tulee uusi esitys, jossa ei suoraan sanota, menisikö Kirurgille asti 9 vai 10. Bussiliikenne taas esitetään järjestettäväksi niin, että 14 jatketaan nykyiseltä päättäriltään 17:n nykyiselle päättärille. 16 taas kulkisi Hernesaaresta lähdettyään Tehtaankatua pitkin 17:n nykyiselle reitille ja sitä pitkin Erottajalle. 14B siirrettäisiin Punavuoressa 16:n nykyiselle reitille.

----------


## -Epex82-

Tuo kuurangon mainitsema vaihtoehto on munakkain ja paljon parempi kuin entinen. :Laughing:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ensi viikolla lautakuntaan tulee uusi esitys, jossa ei suoraan sanota, menisikö Kirurgille asti 9 vai 10.


Esityslistan päätösehdotusta ei kuitenkaan ole muutettu. Siinä lukee: "Lautakunta päättänee raitiolinjan 9 liikennöinnin aloittamisesta syksyllä 2008 esityslistassa esitetyn mukaisesti välillä Kirurgi - Itä-Pasila."

Jännittävää on, että esityslistasta on edelleen jätetty pois kaikki maininnat Jätkäsaaren raitiotiesuunnitelmista, vaikka samaan ajankohtaan sijoittuva pohjoispään jatkaminen Ilmalaan mainitaan. Siitä on kuitenkin jo kohtalaisesti aikaa, kun vaihtoehto 2-S päätettiin ottaa jatkosuunnittelun pohjaksi. Mutta uskottava se on, että HKL:ssä vaihtoehto ei ole hyväksyntää saanut, vaan eletään kuin 9 ei ikinä Jätkään tulisikaan kulkemaan.

Jännä yksityiskohta on muuten, että esityslistojen pdf-tiedostojen tekstin kopiointi leikepöydälle on estetty, vaikka ovat julkisia asiakirjoja.




> Tuo kuurangon mainitsema --


Kyseisin keskustelijan nimi on kyllä Kuu*k*ankorpi.

----------


## late-

> Mutta uskottava se on, että HKL:ssä vaihtoehto ei ole hyväksyntää saanut, vaan eletään kuin 9 ei ikinä Jätkään tulisikaan kulkemaan.


HKL:n asian parissa työskentelevien suunnittelijoiden mielestä vaihtoehdot, joissa 9 ei mene Jätkäsaareen ovat "realistisempia" kuin lautakunnan (ja ks-lautakunnan) eksplisiittisesti määräämä vaihtoehto. Näitä näkemyksiä ei meillä ole mitenkään salaisuuksina kerrottu eikä meillä virkamiehillä kovin paljon salaisuuksia voi työn osalta ollakaan, joten katson voivani kertoa asiasta täälläkin.

Perusteluita "realistisuudelle" en tunne.

----------


## -Epex82-

Sori Elmo kielivirheeni. Kun mies käyttää nimimerkkiä "kuuranko", on sanan taivutus "kuurangon". Kuukankorpi taas taipuu "Kuukankorven". OK?

Olisi muuten kiva kuulla niiltä, jotka tuntuvat tietävät asian kulissien takaisesta käsittelystä, että mihin HKL pyrkii ja miksi se ei haluaisi ysiä Jätkään. Miksi meillä raitiovaunuliikenteestä vastaava HKL vastustaa (siis jos vastustaa) ysiä Jätkään?
Kertokaa nyt ihmiset, mikä on asian oikea laita.

Toinen asia esityslistassa ihmetytti myös: Sanottiin, että asia ei liity Jätkäsaareen mitenkään, siis tämä ysin aloitus. Miten niin ei liity, jos ysi kerran on tarkoitus sinne vetää?

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisi muuten kiva kuulla niiltä, jotka tuntuvat tietävät asian kulissien takaisesta käsittelystä, että mihin HKL pyrkii ja miksi se ei haluaisi ysiä Jätkään. Miksi meillä raitiovaunuliikenteestä vastaava HKL vastustaa (siis jos vastustaa) ysiä Jätkään?


Jätkäsaaren "lähellä" on Ruoholahden metroasema. Koska HKL-SUY:lle metro on, kuukankoa lainatakseni, kruununjalokivi, niin kaikki mahdolliset matkustajat pitäisi saada käyttämään metroa eikä ratikoita. Sitäpaitsi metro kulkee hurjalla vajaakapasiteetilla Ruoholahden ja Rautatientorin välillä. Siksi jätkäsaarelaisten kuskaaminen metrolla keskustaan on "ilmaista" eli metron liikennöintikustannukset eivät siitä nouse.

HKL haluaisi siksi tehdä Jätkästä metrolähiön liityntäbusseineen. Sitä ihan vakavissaan puuhattiinkin (bussi 15 2-3 min vuorovälillä), mutta KSV on asettanut kampoja rattaisiin, sitten siihen puututtiin apulaiskaupunginjohtajatasolta ja lopuksi kaksi lautakuntaa yrittivät estää HKL-Suy:n aikeet.

Nyt sitten yritetään hätäpäissään keksiä perusteluja sille, miksi sitä ysiä ei voisi tehdä ja miksi edelleen pitää olla busseja ja kutosen silmänlumepidennys Jätkään.

Ihmettelen tosiaan, pistikö valtuusto 5 M e Kampin rataan ilman tietoa siitä, voidaanko sillä radalla koskaan ajaa ratikoilla (vrt. jlk:n esityslista 14.2.). Oikeasti asiaa selvitettiin enemmän kuin minkään radan liikennöitävyyttä HKL:llä on koskaan selvitetty. Eihän se ideaali ole, varioille ainakaan, mutta ei se mahdotonkaan ole. Eli tuo perustelu on vain hidastuttamista.

Toinen valeperustelu on, että satamaan ei voi ajaa ratikalla, koska ratikalle ei ole kääntöpaikkaa keskustassa. Satama on nimenomaan toivonut ratikkaa mahdollisimman pian. Ja tarjoutunut maksamaan terminaalin eteen tulevan kääntösilmukan rakentamisen.

Varsinkin suuret matkustajamäärät, joita satama piikkeinä tuottaa, kannattaa tietenkin hoitaa suurilla yksiköillä eli ratikoilla eikä busseilla. Tältä osin esityslista on aivan naurettava.

Ja mitä siihen päätepysäkkiasiaan tulee, niin KSV on tutkinut ja piirtänyt päätteen Rautatientorille. Jos se ei kelpaa HKL:lle, niin vaunut voivat ajaa Mikonkadun kautta Kauppatorille, ja jos sekään ei kelpaa, niin Katajanokan terminaaliin. Eli esityslista on ihan potaskaa, valitettavasti.




> Toinen asia esityslistassa ihmetytti myös: Sanottiin, että asia ei liity Jätkäsaareen mitenkään, siis tämä ysin aloitus. Miten niin ei liity, jos ysi kerran on tarkoitus sinne vetää?


Siellä puhuttiin kyllä Kampista eikä jätkästä, mutta yhtä kaikki, olet ihan oikeassa. Totta kai ysin ratkaisu liittyy mitä suurimmassa määrin Kamppiin.

----------


## 339-DF

Palataanpa vielä linjan 9 bussimuutoksiin. Esitys 14.2. on edellistä huomattavasti fiksumpi, joskin vähän sekava. Kuitenkin olen sitä mieltä, että linjan 10 reitti olisi syytä säilyttää nykyisellään ja linja 9 päättää Kolmikulmaan = Erottajalle.

Mitäs mieltä olette seuraavista perusteluista?

1. Liikennöintikustannukset
Esityslistassa todetaan, että linja 10 säilyttäminen Kirurgilla kasvattaisi liikennöintikustannuksia tiheämmän vuorovälin vuoksi. Listassa ei kuitenkaan vaivauduta kertomaan, millaisesta summasta on kysymys. Kun lautakunta 16.3.2006 päätti lyhentää linjan 10 Kirurgilta Kolmikulmaan, laskettiin saatavaksi säästöksi yksi ruuhkavuoro, 91 000 e vuodessa. Isosta rahasta ei siis ole kyse.

2. Palvelutaso
Tällä hetkellä linja 10 tarjoaa Kirurgin suunnalta suoran yhteyden läntiseen kantakaupunkiin ja 17 suoran yhteyden itäiseen kantakaupunkiin. Jatkossa sekä linjat 9 että 16 kulkevat itäiseen kantakaupunkiin. Palvelu ja suorat yhteydet siis heikkenevät. Lasipalatsin tärkeä vaihtopysäkki jää palvelematta kokonaan.

3. Vuoroväli Kaartinkaupungissa
Linjalle 9 on kaavailtu ruuhkaan 9 min vuoroväliä, joka on lähes kaksinkertainen verrattuna linjan 10 vuoroväliin (5 min). Vuonna 2005 lautakunta tuplasi Merisotilaantorin alueen vuorovälin 4/4T-järjestelyillä, ja asiasta tulee vieläkin kitkerää palautetta Katajanokalta. Onko lautakunta valmis tuplaamaan nyt myös Kaartinkaupungin raitioliikenteen vuorovälin?

4. Joukkoliikenteen suunnitteluohje
Linjalle 9 kaavailtu 9 minuutin ruuhka-ajan vuoroväli ei noudata joukkoliikenteen vastikään hyväksyttyä suunnitteluohjetta. Siinä raitioliikenteen minimivuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan on 8 min. Lyhentämällä linja 9 Kolmikulmaan saavutetaan 8 minuutin vuoroväli ilman vuoromäärän ja kustannusten lisäystä.

5. Raitiolinjaston vakiintuneisuus
Raitiolinjojen reitit pysyvät yleensä samoina jopa vuosikymmenien ajan. On perusteltua välttää jatkuvaa ja jopa tilapäisluonteista linjojen muuttelua. Linja 9 tulee kulkemaan muutaman vuoden päästä Kampin kautta Jätkäsaareen, ja tuolloin linja 10 kulkee taas Kirurgille. Ei ole järkevää lyhentää linjaa 10 tilapäisesti muutaman vuoden ajaksi.

6. Nyt päätettävien järjestelyiden vaikutus Kampin linjastoon
Esityslistassa todetaan, että linjojen 9 ja 10 päätepysäkkiratkaisulla "ei ole vaikutusta Kampin raitiolinjojen ratkaisuun". Väite on virheellinen ja tulisi poistaa esityslistalta. Jlk on päättänyt, että linja 9 kulkee Kampin läpi Jätkäsaareen 2010-luvulla. Jo nyt olisi mahdollista ratkaista Kampin raitiolinjakysymys johtamalla linja 9 Kaivokadulta Kampin läpi Töölöön (Oopperalle tai Kuusitielle).

Lautakunnan 16.3.2006 päätös tehtiin aikoinaan tilanteessa, jossa Jätkäsaaren ja Kampin linjastosuunnittelu ei ollut edennyt kovin pitkälle. Tämän päivän muuttuneessa tilanteessa on perusteltua perua edellinen päätös ja toimia nykyisen suunnittelutilanteen mukaan ja sen tiedon valossa, joka tällä hetkellä on käytettävissä. Vai olenko väärässä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kun mies käyttää nimimerkkiä "kuuranko", on sanan taivutus "kuurangon". Kuukankorpi taas taipuu "Kuukankorven".


Mutta kun se nimimerkkikin on kuu*k*anko...

----------


## 339-DF

Juuri saamani tiedon mukaan jlk on äänestänyt äänin 4-4 (pj:n ääni ratkaisi), että 9:n reitiksi tulee Kolmikulma - Itä-Pasila ja 10 säilyy ennallaan.

Poissa oli jäsen Ebeling. Taisi sitten ratkaista tämän asian...

Hieno juttu! Erityiset kiitokset jäsen Snällille, joka muutosesityksen teki, sekä jäsen Rissaselle, joka sitä kannatti. Haluan tietysti myös uskoa, että lähettämälläni kirjeellä (nuo edellisen postin numeroidut kohdat lähtivät kirjeenä myös kaikille jlk:n jäsenille) oli asiaan vaikutusta.  :Smile:

----------


## -Epex82-

Mikä tämän asian merkitys on muuta kuin että kymppi jää ennalleen ja ysi tulee kolmikulmaan? Nythän yhteys aivan etelästä Itä-Pasilaan katkeaa, mutta onko sillä merkitystäkään? :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä tämän asian merkitys on muuta kuin että kymppi jää ennalleen ja ysi tulee kolmikulmaan? Nythän yhteys aivan etelästä Itä-Pasilaan katkeaa, mutta onko sillä merkitystäkään?


Lue tämä viestini http://jlf.fi/f17/2401-raitiolinjan-...html#post43325 niin siitä asia selviää. Argumentit ovat tietysti minun mielipiteitäni, mutta kun lautakunta tälle kannalle päätyi, niin kai niitä voi soveltuvilta osin pitää nyt myös lautakunnan kantana. Lähinnä pointit 2, 3 ja 5 ovat niitä, joista jlk on ollut huolissaan.

----------


## Jusa

Hyvä päätös!
Samalla toivottavasti tulee käsittelyyn vauhtia, jotta ysi saa jatkoreitin Eiraan ja Jätkään

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Samalla toivottavasti tulee käsittelyyn vauhtia, jotta ysi saa jatkoreitin Eiraan ja Jätkään


Eira ja Jätkä ovat kyllä toisensa poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja, jossa nyt ollaan taas otettu askel Jätkän suuntaan. Kympin jatkaminen Eiraan toki tulisi kysymykseen.

----------


## ess

> Eira ja Jätkä ovat kyllä toisensa poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja, jossa nyt ollaan taas otettu askel Jätkän suuntaan. Kympin jatkaminen Eiraan toki tulisi kysymykseen.


Mitä järkeä tuossa olisi? Johan Eirassa kulkee jo kolmoset ja 1A. Sitäpaitsi nytkin tulee kuulemma valituksia Eiran asukkailta että ratikat pitävät liian kovaa meteliä.

----------


## kemkim

> Mitä järkeä tuossa olisi? Johan Eirassa kulkee jo kolmoset ja 1A. Sitäpaitsi nytkin tulee kuulemma valituksia Eiran asukkailta että ratikat pitävät liian kovaa meteliä.


Ratikat kolisevat aika paljon, ihan totta. Kaikkialla maailmassa ne eivät ole yhtä äänekkäitä kuin Helsingissä.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Mitä järkeä tuossa olisi? Johan Eirassa kulkee jo kolmoset ja 1A. Sitäpaitsi nytkin tulee kuulemma valituksia Eiran asukkailta että ratikat pitävät liian kovaa meteliä.


Voivoi, mahtaako Eirassa olla enää yhtään asukasta, joka olisi asunut siellä jo ennen ratikkaliikennettä? No sitten on turha valittaa, mitäs muuttivat ratikkareitin varteen! Kik....s kok....s!

----------


## otto s

HKL:n viestintäpäällikkö Leena Rautanen-Saari kirjoitti tänään Helsingin Sanomissa seuraavia muutoksia Eiran bussiliikenteeseen: Raitiotielinja 10 jää Tarkk' Ampujankadulle. Linja 14 jatkaa Laivurinkadun normaalilta päätepysäkiltä Merikadulle ja sieltä Neitsytpolkua ja Pietarinkatua pitkin Kapteeninpuistikkoon, Merikadulle ja 14 entistä reittiä Pajamäkeen. Uudet pysäkit tulevat olemaan Meritori, Merikatu, Neitsytpolku ja Kapteenin puistikko.

Myös linja 16 kulkee alueen läpi: Hernesaaresta Tehtaankadun ja Kapteeninkadun kautta Erottajalle ja päinvastoin. 

Uudet pysäkit: Perämiehenkatu, Tehtaanpuisto, Kapteeninkatu, Vuorimiehen puistikko ja Tarkk' ampujankatu.

Bussi 14 korvaa linjan 16 entisen reitin Punavuoressa.

Linja 9 kulkee Kolmikulmasta Itä-Pasilaan.

----------


## Alf P.

> Bussi 14 korvaa linjan 16 entisen reitin Punavuoressa.


Lienee 14B?
Paljon parempi tämä suunnitelma kuin edellinen.

----------


## ess

> Myös linja 16 kulkee alueen läpi: Hernesaaresta Tehtaankadun ja Kapteeninkadun kautta Erottajalle ja päinvastoin.


Toivottavasti kakkossuuntaan jatketaan vanhaa reittiä Bulevardia.

----------


## otto s

> Lienee 14B?
> Paljon parempi tämä suunnitelma kuin edellinen.


Juu, kyllä 14B  :Razz:  




> Toivottavasti kakkossuuntaan jatketaan vanhaa reittiä Bulevardia.


Herttoniemestä päin tultaessa voisi onnistuakkin, koska Merikadulle päin ei linjalla 17 ole paljoa matkustajia. Mutta luulen, että silti se ajaa kumpaankin suuntaan Kapteeninpuiston kautta.

----------

